# Germany Job Seekers Visa from South Africa



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am planning to apply for Germany Job seekers visa from South Africa,
Can anyone provide me the checklist of documents required for Jobseekers visa.
also any email address of Germany Consulate who I can contact to get more information on how to apply from South Africa.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The German Embassy has outsourced the administrative process to TLS and does not have support staff to answer random visa related questions. 


I would highly recommend that you start by researching the job market in Germany for your field; many applications have been denied due to unprepared applicants.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

*Sunshine* said:


> The German Embassy has outsourced the administrative process to TLS and does not have support staff to answer random visa related questions.
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend that you start by researching the job market in Germany for your field; many applications have been denied due to unprepared applicants.


Hi Sunshine,
Thanks for your response.
I got a response from the German consulate in Durban, South Africa and he advised to contact the German Embassy in Pretoria, South Africa, they are the only ones processing the long term visa(Job Seeker Visa) to Germany. TLScontact is only processing the short term visa applications

You are absolutely right to check the German Job Market before we apply for Visa.
Basically I am a .net developer and applied for Jobs in Germany through StepStone, Most of the Job application are rejected as they looking for candidates in Germany. and Also one Company from Germany interviewed me last week and awaiting for their response.
Hope I can use these job offer rejection emails where they looking for candidates in Germany ...for Visa application .


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

ravi0917 said:


> Hope I can use these job offer rejection emails where they looking for candidates in Germany ...for Visa application .


In Germany employers are required to pay for your travel costs if they invite you for an interview and many employers don't want the expense. I would suggest sending emails to a few companies and let them know you are planning a trip to Germany in October and ask if they would have the time to discuss your employment prospects with them. Having even one reputable company willing to meet with you in person would radically increase your chances of obtaining the visa.

You should also demonstrate that you have sufficient funds (I'd recommend a minimum of 10000€) and proof that your qualifications are recognised in Germany.


----------

